# Commercial Accounts (how do you bill for salting, when you don't have to push)



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

So here in Utah we haven't really seen "The Greatest Snow On Earth" yet. Yesterday it snowed a little bit during the day (about an inch). It was warm enough to melt away before it got dark. It was suppose to get very cold last night. When I got up at 4 am my truck doors were frozen shut. I drove by my lots and some needed salting. How do I bill for just salting? Do any of you have a price in your contract for just salting? I am a little confused on what to do if I don't push snow but still have to salt the lot. Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Salting*

Most of us have it in our contracts for salting. I was bag salt, and in my contract I bill out per bag spread. Others have bulk spreaders and either bill by pound or just by the lot, one price everytime they salt, no matter how much they use. It shold be in your contract if you are servicing the property, you are responsible for the safety of the lot, if you are providing salting to your customer. PM me if you have questions.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Our salting is not in contract, all extra, at a price per application. And we normally salt atleast twice as much as plowing.

When we bill, it's 2 invoices, one for the plowing contract for that month, and one for the salting. 

Which normally means
November plowing bill is sent out
then decembers with Novembers salting invoice.

Out contracts are Nov 15 to April 15, so billing it 15th to 15th. for each month.


----------



## Loni1113 (Sep 22, 2008)

So how do you think I should get back to them about just salting? Just call them and tell them a per salt price? I should have set it up in the original contract but it didnt even cross my mind at the time


----------



## MRUSSELL (Oct 20, 2006)

On my contracts they are stated that if we put down salt it's xxxx per application and to push snow it's xxx


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

We bill per 50lbs applied with a minumum to cover the time when walks may just need it. It's always bid as a seperate line item though as it's too hard to estimate what your going to need. If your bidding a per application charge you would have to be on the high side just to be safe.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

How much you charge for salt can make a big factor. I charge a little less for salt, but then have an application fee. That way I am covered for driving by to inspect the lot. Even it I only throw 50 lbs I can pay for my gas and time. But if I throw 500 lbs they don't get bad sticker shock. $15 per app. $6 per 50lbs.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

We have a rate which is per pound of salt /applied (in 50 lb increments). There is no labor attached to that rate per pound. HOWEVER, IF we go and only salt a lot then there is a service fee. This covers our road time. If we are there already (plowing the lot) and see a need to apply salt then there is NO service fee.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

How could you set up a snow removal contract and not have an additonal salt price? did you plan on only salting after you've plowed? what about when there's not enough to plow and you can just chemically melt it... Sounds like someone didnt think thier contracts thru to well............. I suggest you become a SIMA member, even tho thier contracts arnt the best... it's got you going in the right place........


----------

